# Allow incoming texts but not calls?



## SlickStretch (Oct 15, 2008)

I regularly sell items online. (Mostly Craigslist.) My phone has unlimited texting but very limited minutes. Is there any way I could allow texts but block calls?

IE: I post an ad on Craigslist, and put my phone number on it. I would like people who get my number from the listing to be able to text me, but not call me. I still want other people to be able to call though.

Is this possible?


----------

